# finally, my truescale pre-heresy world eater army is done... for now :D



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

:victory:

*finally*2000 points done. i have a ''playable'' army lol. most urgently needed are more storm troopers to bulk up the units to 10-man, and some anti tank allies. though they can wait for a while. frankly im a bit sick of the army -its a big hassle modelling and painting them, and id love to getstarted on some other things now - like continuing my orks for next years tournament as well as the daemon prince diorama (see my sig if you havent cheked them out) 













































the banner isnt 100% done, but it will do for now. im not confident enough in my freehand skills to do the final touches (clouds, skulls and flames) though ill come back to them later


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

:shok:just awesome..... great job mate:victory:


----------



## Boomer (Jul 28, 2008)

Thats so cool, I'm not a big fan of true scale marines, but I won't knock your painting. Well done mate. 

- Boomer.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good. Very nice True Scale, what do you count the Baneblade as? A pred?


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Cool models man. Is that the whole army?


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Looking good. Very nice True Scale, what do you count the Baneblade as? A pred?


It's pre-heresy - the marine legions had fellblades back then.

I'd assume he's using it as one of those


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

good to see the hard work has paid off v - looks very striking!

good job!


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

LeeHarvey said:


> Cool models man. Is that the whole army?


for now yes. though i do intend to add at least another 10 tactical marines, assault marines, 5 terminators and a land raider spartan... at some point. for now though i need a break


Critta said:


> It's pre-heresy - the marine legions had fellblades back then.
> 
> I'd assume he's using it as one of those


that;s right, he is


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

wow that must have taken you ages


----------



## Lioneljohnson510 (May 28, 2008)

Dude nice job that is one awesome army i love the blood splatter im actually working on a emperors children army myself but awesome job


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent. I really like the banner and terminator. Any chance of a picture of a marine beside one of your guardsmen to get an idea of the scale? Are those conversion beamers they're carrying?


----------



## Recluce (Jul 20, 2008)

I love the blood splatter all over them. That, more than anything, gives the models life and reality. More, even, than making muddy or dirty armor. It's random, chaotic. All of the little details and bits added and converted on them make them a truly unique army, I'm having trouble picking parts out for where they come from.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dude....just.....dude...


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Excellent. I really like the banner and terminator. Any chance of a picture of a marine beside one of your guardsmen to get an idea of the scale? Are those conversion beamers they're carrying?



ill get a pic up tomorrow night

and yes those are old school conversion beamers (counts as plasma guns)


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

awesome model + rep


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice... always cool to finish a project. Or at least come to chack point : ). Been watchin this on WIP for a bit. Great results bud.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

The one thing I really love about all this is those lasguns with the banana clips! they remind me of AK's  its a fantastic sight, I'm surprised no one has complained that space marines armor is always pristine condition and they are never dirty or dusty or blood soaked, because thats just wrong!
Truly dedicated dude!


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

What's a Landraider Spartan?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

The Spartan was a conversion idea back in an old White Dwarf, like pre issue 150 (if memory serves) and if I remember the pic, it was created by combining a Rhino and Land Raider, the old ones. Can't remember what rules it gave though, have a feeling it was 10 Termies transport capability.


----------



## Emperor'sChild88 (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, very nice paint job.k:


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

It's nice to see this army finished:victory:
The use of guard and the fellblade make the whole idea of a Space Marine army somewhat belivable.
Congratulations!:drinks:


----------



## majorbragdon (Feb 13, 2008)

They look really great, nice paint job.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats amazing! Brilliant conversion work all over and fantastic painting. I don't know how you did it.

Some hard work has clearly gone into making this, +rep!


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Just awesome! :grin: That is a lot of hard work that has paid off spectacularly! :biggrin:


----------



## warsmith-893 (Sep 7, 2008)

dude u have left me speech less
its just awsome:shok:

iron within, iron without
(just awsome!!!)


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow thats definetly a first for me i've never seen a whole true scale army before, very cool mate. good job. JD


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

great army never seen a true scale army before squads yes army no.
great to see someone else doing a pre herresy world eaters with blood staining + have some rep


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok, time to dust off the old WE's...

ive been busy with my orks lately (wip thred somewhere around the net ), though thought its about time i get stuck in with the WE's again.

ive wanted to make spartan (or should i say: SPARRRTTTAAAAN!, ahem...) for a while now, and finally decided to get started. to those who are unfamiliar with the spartan, here's a pic:









ill be going for a mix between old school (RT era) and current (bevelled edges, chunky armour, techy style etc) designs. this is what ive got so far:


















doesnt look like much yet, and its hard to see the final image throug hwhat i have so far, though im hoping itll be ok. i was worrying its too big (most notably too high - its only 1 cm wider than a normal LR, just as long [though ill be adding the rhino-like prow later on, and the tracks will protrude more than the current LR; more like the old RT one] but its almost twice the height - though looking at the teeny-tiny terminators in the pic of that spartan, its meant to be huge!)

we'll see.



ill also be making more marines - 10 more tactical marines, 5 assault amrines and 5 devastators and (hopefully) some more terminators to fill up that spartan. once those are done ill hopefully be making a rhino and some jetbikes (id prefer land speeders (like the one i had made, thuogh id need to rethink the design and size).


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

You've provided much needed inspiration to get my Raptors up into truescale. +rep


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Dude....just.....dude...


Im sorry, but that just says it all lol.

definitly loving them, you have done, once again, an excellent job on these guys, they look absolutly astonishing.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

you all thought this (and me, probably) was dead... you were wrong 

ive been away for a few months, doing ork commissions and generally being a lazy git, thugh the time has come round for me to turn to my world eaters again. ill be starting work on the land raider again soon, though in the meantime - im making master parts for a terminator and making moulds so i can cast the bitz i made myself (legs, torso and shoulder pads). here's the progress so far:


















the terminator shoulder pads. im pretty pleased with the casting ,though small part of the mould broke off on the second go, so i have to carve part of the detail on one pad corner by hand, though im not too worried about that. im pleased with the overall result; pretty crisp detail, no severe air bubbles (ive had a lot wors with FW) and easily shaped. tomorrow, i start work on the torso. to anyone who remembers, itll look like this (with some extra detail):










i ordered some lead guitar strings so hopefully those will be arriving soon and ill be able to use them for cabling


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Fantastic job !


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

awesome job man really and truly


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

thanks 

progress on terminator master: 


















im fairly pleased with the work so far, though i guess i wont know for sure until i do the legs and arms and i see the hole thing together. i was initially going to make it from GS (well, grey stuff) but realised i wanted sharp edges on it, so i made a grey stuff skeleton and then built up around it with plasticard. i might add some GS to the chest to make it a bit rounded, though other than that the basic shape is done, and ready for detailing, i just need to do the lower back and the 'roof' though that will have to wait until tomorrow. 

i also started work on the frame for the legs on top of which GS will be added in layers


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Those Are FANTASTIC!! +rep!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Critta said:


> It's pre-heresy - the marine legions had fellblades back then.
> 
> I'd assume he's using it as one of those


HAHA good catch.... the lack of sides got me.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

You are an amazing painter _and_ modeller. Most people only have one or the other, but you are gifted at both. Congrats on the amazing WE truescale army.  

+Rep


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

D: I was about to make a Pre-Heresy WE but your seems soooo good 

you inspire me


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Initiate said:


> You are an amazing painter _and_ modeller. Most people only have one or the other, but you are gifted at both. Congrats on the amazing WE truescale army.


 thanks a lot, though to be honest im really out of practice in the painting department. i just got a few random individual metal minis id like to paint up to get back on track as i havent touched a brush since before summer... before painting up these terminators


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Can't wait to see this T. master. Looks really promising.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

*update* on terminator master-model chest










pretty pleased with this so far. i know its not perfectly symmetrical but its close enough fro me and should hold up pretty well under casting. i was a bit worried about the neck cavity, though have devised an appropiate angle in which to cast it which means there should be any under...whatever you call it  the rubber moulds and resin casting material should mean the socket joint in the hips (which i havent done yet as i have to finish off the legs first) wont be a problem to get cast, as ill be doing the thing in one piece... at least that's the plan. we'll see. as long as the master stays in one piece i can always make another 3-piece mould. 

we'll see


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

that looks amazing Vorro, now you got me itching and twitching to see the finished model!! hurry hehe!


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Wowk:, this is all some really really REALLY Cool stuff I'm seeing here, the main army, the termies, the scratch-built Rogue Trader Tank and the mold stuff. It's all truly awesome-ness!!! Great work so far:biggrin:, if I could give you any more +rep, I would but it says I have to spread more around  

~Beltiac abides....


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

You can spread some my way Beltiac if only to rep Varro more.

I do have a question for you Varro, I have seen these exact same pictures over on Dakka Dakka, and that would have been some months ago. I assume you are the same person?


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll take rep for the purpose of giving more to Vorropohaiah.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

dw beltaic, i agve him 11 rep for ya, and because he is AWSOME


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Trevor Drake said:


> I do have a question for you Varro, I have seen these exact same pictures over on Dakka Dakka, and that would have been some months ago. I assume you are the same person?


dakka dakka? dont think ive posted my W.I.P's therefor some years... so maybe it was someone quoting or linking me? *OFSTEALING MY GLORY!* LOL  

out of curiosity you wouldnt have a link to the pics over on dakka dakka? 


and thanks for spreading the rep my way


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

*update* on terminator:


















why oh why do the legs always look squatter on camera? oh well... legs are almost done. just need the ablative armour on the legs and piping behind the knees and hip joins and addition of armour plate on hip. then theyre ready for casting. 

that is one of two heads ill be using - the other being the same helmet but without bionic eye


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

What are the white strips on the Termie for and how did you get those other legs like that, look really nice


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

all terminator legs have those strips on them. i used plastic rod to do mine rather than putty as i figured (correctly) that t would be less fiddly to use the half circle plastic strip. though it was still hard work to get them to stick down, despite the curved surface.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

My mistake, was Warseer.

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99057


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

oh ok... that makes slightly more sense  yeah that was me!


one last *update* on the torso before its cast:










i addded the fiddly annoying oval thing with 2 circles inside it thats common to most suits of terminator armour. i could have done without it but thought it would be a nice little detail. at the moment it looks a bit grotty, with lumps and strings of half dry poly cement over it. but a quick shave with a scalpel will soon fix that. all thats needed now is to trim some detail off the belt and fill in the holes with putty before its cast.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Was wondering because I was looking at your progress through the years on Warseer just now and all your models look great but when you play aren't your models so much bigger than everyone else its harder to play with cover and stuff. Making your guys way easier to hit with templates and other weapons


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

1) well i use terminator rules for the normal marines so theyre pretty muchthe normal size. 

2) i started making them in 4th edition rules so at the time there was no TLoS (though being born and raised on rogue trader and 2nd edition, i prefer TLoS to the crap that was 3rd/4th

3) in the year ive had a full army of these guys ive played 3 games, at a tournament, of all things  so it doesnt really matter to me - im mostly in it for the modelling


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

EDIT: Just noticed you play it with CH

I never thought of that, but how does that work out with your army?


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

well, i counts as a lot. basically this is what i do:

grey knight terminators = world eater tactical marines (storm bolter = bolter, nemesis weapon = chain sword [hehe], psycannon = heavy bolter, incinerator = flamer)
storm troopers = imperial army dudes
grey knight grand master = lord

in friendly games i use the fellblade and use VDR rules to give the dread 2 structure points to account for its size.

though to be honest i dont game with them that much. its more about the modelling with me 

*update*
ok, the legs are done now (barring belt buckle - still no idea what its gonna be, probably a box with a small skull in the middle










other than that, i just need to do the arms, and im done (for now...)


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

wow, that termie looks MASSIVE!

one question: how will you position the termie's arms? compared to the head it looks like the shoulders will end up a little too high.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

well its pretty sneaky really' - the shoulders will be positioned very low, pretty much anatomically correctly (well as anatomically correctly as you can get with a marine...) the sneaky part is the pre-heresy shoulder pad, which will be much higher than that, if you get what i mean

*update*

better than yesterday's attempts (having a mould with entry/exit points in the right place helped...):










not perfect - small air bubble in the targeter thing above the head-socket, but nothing a small blob of GS wont help. and itll only get better the more i make. im glad i can use the resin i have for these, though im hoping to get something that takes long to cure to finish them off


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

now onto the legs...


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Was wondering do you make all those parts or do you buy them?
you should make a tutorial on making them


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

well if you look further up the thread youll see the master models - the torso is mostly made from plasticard with some GS and lead guitar-string (very useful), while the legs are pretty much just GS and some plasticard detailing the get the ribbed effect on the thighs and back of the shins.

*update*









hehe. ive got an assembly line going here. that should keep me going for a while 
ive finished the 2nd pose on the legs and will make a mould for them today/tomorrow (using the new techniques ive been taught )


----------



## Slappywag (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow they look amazing. I'm always shocked at how good some people's imaginations are when it comes to converting. 

Do you convert most things you own?

Slappy.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

yeah. im mostly a converter, now and dont even paint that much any more. im venturing into the realm of proprer GS scratchbuilding, trying to make my own figures, but im swamped in commissions at the moment and havent got much chance to do that. 

ive always enjoyed converting, since i first stared out over 15 years ago and remember converting the marines from my first ever box - the 2nd edition 40k box (20 marines, 20 orks, 40 grots ). my calloused, cut fingers can attest to how much converting i do, as can the unwarranted amounts of plasticard, putty, clay etc i have in my room hehe


----------



## Slappywag (Sep 8, 2009)

Vorropohaiah said:


> yeah. im mostly a converter, now and dont even paint that much any more. im venturing into the realm of proprer GS scratchbuilding, trying to make my own figures, but im swamped in commissions at the moment and havent got much chance to do that.
> 
> ive always enjoyed converting, since i first stared out over 15 years ago and remember converting the marines from my first ever box - the 2nd edition 40k box (20 marines, 20 orks, 40 grots ). my calloused, cut fingers can attest to how much converting i do, as can the unwarranted amounts of plasticard, putty, clay etc i have in my room hehe


I'd love to start converting, but i have to re-learn how to paint again first. I been out of the hobby for 10 years :S so I'm busy getting frustrated (but having fun) with painting. 

Ive got some oldish Catachan imperial guard amongst other bits and pieces i found in my loft so i might have a mess around with them!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, if you're a chaos fan, traitor guard are deceptively easy. Give 'em a try should you feel like it.

Vorropohaiah, any idea when the termie will have arms? He looks so cool!


----------



## Slappywag (Sep 8, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Well, if you're a chaos fan, traitor guard are deceptively easy. Give 'em a try should you feel like it.


I love Chaos, i shall look into it! Thank's for the advice! 


Slappy


----------



## camarodragon (Aug 17, 2009)

Thats a bloody mess.!!!:grin:


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Well, if you're a chaos fan, traitor guard are deceptively easy. Give 'em a try should you feel like it.
> 
> Vorropohaiah, any idea when the termie will have arms? He looks so cool!


i have a LatD nurgle traitor army and love it! even though i havent used it in years... though since my converting skills (and to a lesser extent my painting skills) have improved id like to try another, undivided, one.


ok so here's the result of my past few days' work: 


















the mould and cast on the second pair of legs is done. a bit more of a dynamic running pose (yep, on a terminator ). if time and resources permit ill try my hand at another pair of legs, more of a dug-in, firing pose. 

1 problem though, until the smooth-on 305 arrives (and since i havent ordered any yet, that may take a while hehe) im stuck using the insta-set resin that is Alumilite natural, which is drying before i can get the cast done, so more casts will have to wait until that. i have a big army commission going through soon, and once thats done ill place a huge order on supplies - tools, plasticard, putty, resin, rubber etc and, if my GF lets me... the fabled pressure pot! lol 

the second negative on my first arm mould has been poured, and ill pour the first cast once thats dry. ill probably do 3 sets of terminator arms too, for pose varieties, all with normal gauntlets. ill be able to use normal GW plastic power fists - just clip off the resin forearm and glue on the plastic fist. i like that they will appear smaller, i prefer them like that.

watch this space...


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

arms ready...









i know a lot of people will complain that the arms appear too short... (and while they are longer than they appear in the picture) i say _good_! i like the artwork where marine heads and arms appear tiny in their armour, as it further reinforces the impression of size and seems to indicate that the legs and chest are the parts of the body most affected by the bone-growth implant.

i still need to add weapons (chain halberd and combi bolter), cast-guiter string to the back of the arms, some accessories (lysander-like cloaks and some WE bling) and hes ready for painting  though ill wait until the whole 5-man unit is done before starting painting.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

WOOOW look at that ork nice 

ha jk but your Termi looks really kool but seems kinda fat i think cause of his hips are the same width as his chest


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

true, but so are the normal scaled terminators, right?


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

*update*

here's the scale pic someone requested, as well as a sneak peak of the contemporary armour design (well, just a shoulder pad really )


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Uh would like to see it but cant


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

sorry about that... link fixed


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

I tried to make one of your truescale type marines, I think I must of used too thick plasticard though as he is huge, his legs come up to the the size of a normal marine.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Gobbo said:


> I tried to make one of your truescale type marines, I think I must of used too thick plasticard though as he is huge, his legs come up to the the size of a normal marine.


lol, yeh that sounds about right 

i use a strip of 1mm in the thigh and 2mm in the shins,

though keep in mind those are to get the proportions right, not to make them truescale. as youve discovered they are in fact a lot bigger than they should be


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Vorropohaiah said:


> lol, yeh that sounds about right
> 
> i use a strip of 1mm in the thigh and 2mm in the shins,
> 
> though keep in mind those are to get the proportions right, not to make them truescale. as youve discovered they are in fact a lot bigger than they should be


haha yes, he is about the size of your terminator above, his still very rough but im happy with him for a first try, although a little big. The next one will hopefully become a little neater and a little smaller. 

This one was going to be my "saga of the bear" wolf lord, but I think I might have to change it to saga of the godzilla


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

godzilla  yeah thats probably right 

ok, enough of boring resin parts...

here's some more boring resin parts 










well, the start of the actual unit, that is. i converted the first and third pairs of legs from extra casts, to make sure every pair of legs is different and, ironically enough, i ahve to say that theyre my fave so far. the first pair is pretty upright, indicating a more regal pose, so i might use those for the sarge. #2, #4 and #5 are more combatty pose, while #3, standing on something (a rock or fallen foe maybe  seem more 'victorius'... 

LOL! all these fancy words to describe bits of resin, seems odd! though its funny how the pose of legs can give ideas as to the final pose of the model. this is my fave part of converting/model building, looking at the parts, and figuring out how to build them.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

almost finished the sergeant - 










all that's left now are the tassles on the shoulders and the half-cloak (ala lysander) on his lower back, maybe including some trophies too. i also need to do a lot of work on the weapon to make it look mariney, and not like 2 ork chopppas stuck backtoback 

im really happy with the pose and the general terminatoryness of the model. im dying to get him painted up

EDIT: heres the scale shot everyones bound to be asking for


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Dear god those are amazing. I would love to see you make a True Scale Battlesuit for the Tau.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

hehe now dont be going giving me any ideas  ive seen a few really well executed truescale tau battlsuits, so dont really think ill do it. but who knows 

i have to say after making masters and casting for a good few weeks, its good to be actually making models, as this is my fave part of the hole process right here; figuring out poses and adding details and coming up with stories for the models in preparation for painitng

here's progress on the second model:








i like the pose, and it looks like hes sweeping down, and up with the glaive. some foe of the emperor isnt going home tonight  i cant wait to get some blood on that weapon! lol

Done the first stage on the cloak of the sergeant too:








its made from milliput. once its dry ill sand it smoother and cut a bit off the corner and the left edge too, then will add a few folds with yellow-heavy green stuff.


----------



## uriel ventures (Aug 5, 2008)

these look flipping awsome

by the way do you still do commissions?


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

uriel ventures said:


> these look flipping awsome
> 
> by the way do you still do commissions?


depends on what you want. PM me if you have omething specific in mind


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok, cloaks are done and im pretty happy with them (think i finally got the hang of milliput ),the loincloths are done (1 chain, 2 tassles, 2 chainmail) im happy with the chainmail ones, as ive never doine them before.

got half the shoudler tassles done too, which could be better, but theyre fine, especially once painted. need to do the last 2 now, then i can do the weapons and detailing (like hanging skulls, maybe some small bits of pelt, 'purity seals' yeah i know theyre not called that ) 

hopefully it wont take longer than the weekend (the guns and chain halberds might take a while to get done to a level i like. pics when the models are done, ready for primimg.

getting excited now, anticipating the painting 



also, i need to print out my World Eater transfer sheet soon. never done printed transfers before, so hope it turns out ok


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

*update*

finally, after what seems like ages, the models are done, ready for priming. this has been a very interesting project, and was my introduction to master-making, moulding and casting, i learnt a lot in the process about things like undercuts, entry/exit points, using casts of masters to base different versions of models on (as i know GW has been doing with metal unit models for years) and lots of other things, i hope ill be able to implement in the future (on things like scratchbuilt artscale jetbikes, jump packs etc). i guess the learning curve hasnt ended here either, as ill be making my own transfers for these guys soon, something im looking forward too aswell. 

im very very very happy with the look of the unit and while the influences are subtle, i think they have just enough world eater character in the models to show through, without being overwhelming. they look pretty menacing when stood next to each other, which is perfect, considering theyre terminators! 

have to say - thanks to apologist, whose use of round lipped bases and adding name plates to them has and will (respectively) been stolen by me  i plan to rebase the rest of the army (for a second time!) to match these guys. any suggestions or question on the models (and the obvious C&C) please let me know.

so without further preamble, here's a group shot:










sergeant:
















banner taken from the ironclad dreadnought (really nice banner on that) and the trophy in his right hand is an accessory from the stegadon kit (really nice bit, that).

veteran brother #1
















my fave pose on all 5, the movement of this model is lost in the pics. i like the fact that its a terminator thats running and shooting to the right, which is very dynamic for a termie. i like the topknot, though figure a lot of people will say he looks like abbadon because of it! lol. amazing what a topknot can do to a model, isnt it? 

veteran brother #2
















the hardest pose by far to achieve, im happy with the final result. again, i think its a good representation of how terminator armour isnt as hulking and slow as people think it is (after all the guys inside it are the same initiative as normal marines, which are quicker and more alert than normal humans)

veteran brother #3
















there has to be one in every heavily converted unit, hasnt there? the one where all your creative juices seem to have run out. sadly he's the one in this unit, but he isnt that bad really, just no ooomph. maybe ill go back and give him a pelt on one shoulder or something like that? any suggestions?

veteran brother #4
















hehe! could help going a bit OTT on one of them, giving him loads of skull trophies (theres one with bionics, one ork one, one genestealer on in there... somewhere 

some notes on the models:

*combi bolters*: i was lucky as my pre-heresy bolter mould i was using to make these ripped on the last one! didnt think it was worth it to make and cast combi bolters, so i just used the pre heresy bolters, shaved about 1/4 of their inner thickness off and stuck them together with further minor alteration. im happy with them and will use this method again if i make any more.
*bases*: each model has about 3 - 5 skulls on its base, and some have ribcages and skeletons too. they dont really show much at the moment, but will be a lot more evident once the bases are painted.
*elbow piping*: i wasnt sure whether or not to add these, but went for them in the end, reasoning it was a nod to the proper terminator models, albeit at a more subtle scale. i was going to add them to the master models, but (probably correctly) figured out the thin pipes would cast very well in resin, so i added them later using metal piping.
*chainhalberds*: not very detailed. i was thinking about adding some piping to them (like i did to the elbow pads), but dont really think i need to (especially since theyll be covered in blood once painted so any detail will be lost. please let me know what you think of them.
*cloaks*: im happy with these, though first batch i made (the ones with GS bitz on them, arent as good as the others (you live and learn i guess!). think i finally got the gist of how to use milliput after all these years, and i must say its now my putty of choice for cloaks and things like that. i made them by rolling out milliput flat (about 3 - 4 mmm thick. you dont want it too thin as it will lose its shape too easily), leaving it to cure for about 15-15 mins, cutting it to shape and applying it to the model trying to form as many folds and creases as possible. once dry, i applied sausage shaped bits of milliput to them in areas where i thought they needed more folds. im quite happy with them.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

WOW... those guys are... AWESOME!!! Truly you have made a magnificent army! You have my respect!

+rep for an awesome army!


----------



## uriel ventures (Aug 5, 2008)

those terminators look flipping awsome, i could imagine a whole company of them plus a company of normal that would be awsome


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

thanks a lot for all the nice comments, and while i have to say i did spend a while thinking of how best to paint them i dont think theyre really representative of my 'best work' as i knew they be covered in gore and damage, i didnt spend as much time on them as i did other things ive painted, though i think the rougher style is good enough for the army (put it this way, if i was painting emperors children for instance, theyd be a lot cleaner).

anyway, the termies are pretty much done:



















not 100% done (still need icons, banner and, of course, gore, name scrolls on bases) but basically finished. ill post better and individual pics when theyre fully done (tomorrow or saturday).

C&C welcome


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

been watching this closely, all i can say is awesome!!!

may i been naughty and ask for a another army shot or two when they are fully painted aswell as your dream spartan? =]

Can't Wait! 
Hugor


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Man those things look badass all painted up!!
Those bases are a nice touch too. 
Nice work!!


----------

